# Converted chicken coop - pointers appreciated



## rickerra (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Gang,

Got my first pigeons this past Saturday. They've been in their new home since then. Their new home is my attempt at converting a chicken coop... actually a large chicken tractor... to a workable pigeon loft. I'd sure like any suggestions or advice on my loft. I'm looking to make them as comfortable as I can.

I have 5 adult pigeons (2 mated pairs + extra hen)... to give you an idea of my space requirements.

The whole contraption is 4ft wide by 10ft long... 5ft tall on the short end up to 6+ft tall on the big end. The loft house is 4ft x 4ft x ~4ft (tall).

I built a 4-pack nesting shelves (1ft high x 2 ft wide x 1ft deep) on the back wall. Above the shelves is a wide top... right next to the narrow-wide, screened window that has a loose fitting plexi-glass flap to cut down on the breeze in the colder months. I'm finding the pigeons pretty much hang out here exclusively.

I put "perches" (aka boards) up high in the loft around the perimeter. I sealed the original chicken door (down low) and cut an opening into the wired window that leads into the "run" (covering the rest with cardboard to cut down on drafts when cold). Inside the "run" (aviary? fly pen?) I put perches where you see them. I've been feeding and watering them from inside the "run". They've found and use both.

So my questions... what should I change?

I've never seen any of the birds anywhere in the loft other than on the wide platform on the top of the shelves... or the other perimeter boards. I've never seen any of them on the loft floor... nor in any of the nest shelves. Does my up high pass-thru into the "run" sorta just keep them content up at that level? Should I close that and make them use the lower original hen door on the floor of the house?

Should I worry that they all sleep up on the top platform of the shelf... next to that window? I'm worried about drafts... that window flap is not even remotely sealed. Will they just move if they're cold?

They do currently come and go into the loft and the "run" throughout the day. The perches seem to work for them. They've found the food and water and use them.

I had food and water in the loft... but it was on the floor and they never used or found it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good. what is the stuff on the floor? bedding.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

They sit on the top of the boxes because its high and its easy on their feet. 
If your loft is not heated then there is no draft, the air is the same temp inside and out, a draft is created when you have a temp change.
Their not like chickens so get rid of the chicken door and walkway. They will fly to where they have to go. 
Have a vent at floor level on one side and one at roof level on the other.
I think their not on the floor because of your bedding, it would be like walking through a jungle to them. I would put some wood pellets down. I wouldn't put more than 10 birds in there. I would also put seperate perchs in there so they can rest at night, they will bother each other on the same perch. You can put some wire around the top of the nest boxes to keep them on the perches. Hope this helps. That loft should work out fine untill the big bird explosion you will experience in the near future. LOL


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Add a few perches and it should be fine looks good.


----------



## rickerra (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought of drafts as more like wind blowing through a creaky barn. I see what your saying about temp differences. So I guess I shouldn't worry about them camping out by the window then. They seem to like it there and have seemed fine spending the last few nights there in 20-ish degree temps.

The floor is covered in wood shavings... the stringy looking stuff is bedding material... some hay straw and pine needles. I put some in each nest box/shelf too... but have yet to see a bird in one of them.

When I used it for chickens I did a deep litter method... and it worked well. I suppose your right... that the little pigeons would probably prefer a more solid surface. Maybe just a tad bit of saw dust to help dry up the droppings and keep odors down? I'll give it a try.

And I too sense your right about possible pigeon explosion and out growing the space! I'd really like to build a shed I've been talking about building for the past few years... and put a larger loft on the one side of it. That could be the excuse I need!

Cheers!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

rickerra said:


> I thought of drafts as more like wind blowing through a creaky barn. I see what your saying about temp differences. So I guess I shouldn't worry about them camping out by the window then. They seem to like it there and have seemed fine spending the last few nights there in 20-ish degree temps.
> 
> The floor is covered in wood shavings... the stringy looking stuff is bedding material... some hay straw and pine needles. I put some in each nest box/shelf too... but have yet to see a bird in one of them.
> 
> ...


Saw dust works great better yet if it's pine!


----------



## rickerra (Feb 23, 2014)

Found a cold egg laid on the top platform above the nesting boxes. That sucks... still no sign that any of them have used or even visited any of the nest boxes. No droppings or anything moved about.

What can I do to discourage egg laying up on the top platform? Nothing stands a chance up there... no nests or anything.

Also... should I feed and water inside the loft? Or just feed... to keep things dryer?

I'm currently feeding and watering out in the pen... and they all seem okay with using them there.

Thanks!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

As long as it doesn't get wet, feeding and watering outside works great. I had to lock my pairs in a box for about a week and they tend to stick to that box after that. You do need to feed and water them in each box while they are locked in. If you let them fight it out it will take longer for them to settle in and often a bully will claim all of the boxes before the others can get to them.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh and if feeding outside be careful of the feed falling in the dirt. There is a lot of bad stuff in the dirt and mice will get to it and the birds will get sick. I would consider framing and a wire floor out there to keep them and the food from the dirt.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would feed and water in the loft especialy in the winter. I would clear the boxes out and put a nest bowl in each one. Birds will lay in other places, can't be helped. When mine lay on the foor. I just put the egg in a nest bowl where the egg was and they use it. I don't like when that happens but it does so I just deal with it. When I build my lofts I eliminate all areas that the birds can sit, except where I want then to, other than the floor. Put a board up there to keep the babies in along the edge and put the egg in a bowl and they will lay the next one in there. I have a pair sitting right now with 3 day old babies on the floor in front of the open vent in my old loft. If you don't want them up there then eliminate the problem by wraping wire from the box to the ceiling.


----------



## rickerra (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the all the good advice. I'm going to re-think my loft perches... and where I want them to rest. Probably eliminate that top shelf area where they all congregate to get them to use the nest boxes.

I put up mostly long board for perches... but I can see that they don't allow the birds any "alone" space... like on a single perch. They can and sometimes do follow each other around on these boards and pester each other. Nowhere they can escape to a single perch and be not bothered. Think I'll put up more single seat perches like I see in all the loft pictures.

Cheers!


----------

